# Yet another offensive The Le Games ad



## reveal (Jul 30, 2006)

Not 15 seconds ago, I was horrified to witness the advertisement for The Le's "17 Rogue Feats." On it, it featured a group of lemons along with the tagline "It's Zesty!" My complaints are as follows:

1) Lemons have nothing to do with Rogue feats.

2) The bright colors hurt my eyes.

3) I am citric acid intolerant. Seeing that ad only makes the shame more unbearable.

Please remove the offensive ad immediately.

Thank you,
reveal

PS: I am not a crackpot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> Lemons have nothing to do with Rogue feats.



You obviously haven't seen the Rogues I have.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the ads are actually here to help fight scurvy.  Most Pirates using the core rules are rogue classed.  Pirates suffer from scurvy.  Lemons help fight scurvy.  Having lemon in the rogue feats will help these pirates fight scurvy.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 30, 2006)

Not to mention that the ad's slogan violates the tradmarks of Procter & Gamble Corporation.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 31, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not 15 seconds ago, I was horrified to witness the advertisement for The Le's "17 Rogue Feats." On it, it featured a group of lemons along with the tagline "It's Zesty!" My complaints are as follows:
> 
> 1) Lemons have nothing to do with Rogue feats.
> 
> ...




Actually, you have been revealed as a pot that has been cracked severely. Eh. Takes all kinds I suppose.


----------



## Mark (Jul 31, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not 15 seconds ago, I was (. . .)





. . . bored?


----------



## Psion (Jul 31, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think the ads are actually here to help fight scurvy.  Most Pirates using the core rules are rogue classed.  Pirates suffer from scurvy.  Lemons help fight scurvy.  Having lemon in the rogue feats will help these pirates fight scurvy.




Impeccible logic!


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (Aug 1, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> Not 15 seconds ago, I was horrified to witness the advertisement for The Le's "17 Rogue Feats." On it, it featured a group of lemons along with the tagline "It's Zesty!" My complaints are as follows:
> 
> 1) Lemons have nothing to do with Rogue feats.
> 
> ...




<BIG SMILE> It's okay, we'll do something about it...noooo problem....
<to rest of Enworld> right gang? 
<An aside> someone get a net and a tranq gun..I think someone needs a nap


----------



## kirinke (Aug 2, 2006)

Who needs a net?

Gets on her huntn cap and whips out a tranq gun.

"Shhh... Be vewwy vewwy quiet. I'm huntn loonies,"


----------



## TheLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Notice that I am an equal opportunity offender. I made sure to offend all sorts of fruit, not just lemons.

I actually had 6 banners, but I am only allowed 5. I decided to leave out the last one (17 magic weapons), because I felt that was the weakest of the lot (and is potentially the most offensive).

That reminds me, I need to do new banners this week. Anyone have a suggestion for a theme? I always wanted to offend vegetables...

`Le


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

How about cheese?


----------



## reveal (Aug 2, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Notice that I am an equal opportunity offender. I made sure to offend all sorts of fruit, not just lemons.
> 
> I actually had 6 banners, but I am only allowed 5. I decided to leave out the last one (17 magic weapons), because I felt that was the weakest of the lot (and is potentially the most offensive).
> 
> ...




I hate you with a passion that is both awesome and unholy.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 2, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> I hate you with a passion that is both awesome and unholy.




You're welcome.


`Le


----------



## Henry (Aug 2, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I need to do new banners this week. Anyone have a suggestion for a theme? I always wanted to offend vegetables...




That reminds me... have you ever done a product on Unorthodox Money? (You know, wampum, coin-necklaces, the armbands that vikings used to hack silver and gold off of in pieces, the Maori money-stones, etc.)? 

As for themes, you can always violate ice cream in many new and interesting ways...


----------



## BOZ (Aug 2, 2006)

mmm ice cream... hey, what's that funny taste?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmmm.
Broccolie
Mushrooms
Eggplant
Squash
Pumpkins
Watermelons
Strawberries

You haven't touched those yet....


----------



## TheLe (Aug 3, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> That reminds me... have you ever done a product on Unorthodox Money? (You know, wampum, coin-necklaces, the armbands that vikings used to hack silver and gold off of in pieces, the Maori money-stones, etc.)?




I have no idea what you are talking about. How would a book like that work?

I do have a Vikings d20 book coming though, and Unorthodox Mimes.

`Le


----------



## Henry (Aug 3, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you are talking about. How would a book like that work?
> 
> I do have a Vikings d20 book coming though, and Unorthodox Mimes.
> 
> `Le




Some DMs gloss over money in their campaign world, but some do like to cover unusual types of money - and there have been some unusual types.

Native Americans introduced Europeans to Wampum, an item of religious value which became an item of monetary value. The vikings used to melt silver from raids into jewelry, and they'd hack off pieces for either melting down or for direct payment for goods.

I'm sure that fantasy realms could indeed have some freaky currencies, just based on the existance of magic - maybe gems with continual flame cast on them, or a society that trades in preserved beholder eyes, or things even wackier that I can't come up with on the spot on a message board.

It's not OGL, but Hypersmurf once noted that "nonmagical orbs of force" should technically permanently stay around after casting an Orb of Force spell. An economy based on force-orbs from a misworded 4th level spell would be pretty neat.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 3, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I need to do new banners this week. Anyone have a suggestion for a theme? I always wanted to offend vegetables...
> 
> `Le





d00d,

i think that would violate the no religious stuff on the site.




oops, you said vegetables not veggietales.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

(Singing)
Barbarra Manateeeeeeeeee~
You're the one for meeeeee~
Sent from up aboooooooove~
You're the one I looooooove~


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 4, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I need to do new banners this week. Anyone have a suggestion for a theme? I always wanted to offend vegetables...




I'm thinking beans.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 5, 2006)

> That reminds me, I need to do new banners this week. Anyone have a suggestion for a theme? I always wanted to offend vegetables...
> 
> `Le




Kitchen Appliances:

Picture of toaster: Unorthodox X - best thing since sliced...

Electric Mixer: Stir things up with...

Refrigerator: Keep it cool...

You get the idea, I'm sure.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

>




I like this smiley.  I have nothing of interest to add to the conversation.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 5, 2006)

How about food delivery options?

Pizza
Chinese
Mexican
Sushi
uh... potato chips?

 -- N


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Who delivers potato chips?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

I've never seen Mexican or Sushi for delivery either.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've never seen Mexican or Sushi for delivery either.




There's a place called Burrito Loco in Dinkeytown that delivers.  Not true Mexican food, but has burritoes like Chipotle.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 5, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I'm thinking beans.



Unorthodox Beans! The _Magical Fruit_(tm)! The More You Eat, The More You...

Offhand, I have no suitable rhymes, except for the obvious Bard bonus.
Nor do I have any particularly appropriate effects, although you could easily go the Wand of Wonder/Deck of Many Things route.

I did once have a silly game that included magical jellybeans, different flavors having different effects. In hindsight, tho, putting magical effects onto small candies that people would naturally want to sample wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've never seen Mexican or Sushi for delivery either.




Move to NYC.

The average deli down the block will deliver a bag of chips, a cup of coffee, and a pack of cigarettes. (That used to be the breakfast of a woman I worked with... well, half the pack of cigs was lunch, but...)

 -- N


----------



## TheLe (Aug 6, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Kitchen Appliances:
> Picture of toaster: Unorthodox X - best thing since sliced...
> Electric Mixer: Stir things up with...
> Refrigerator: Keep it cool...
> You get the idea, I'm sure.





Hey folks. I loved all the ideas, but I was particularly enamored with this one. The new Kitchen banners are now up.






Thanks, Thornir Alekeg. Go ahead and check out www.TheLeGames.com, and select any 2 books you want from there. Let me know your choices, and I will fire them off to you for free.

Hooah.

~Le


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Move to NYC.
> 
> The average deli down the block will deliver a bag of chips, a cup of coffee, and a pack of cigarettes. (That used to be the breakfast of a woman I worked with... well, half the pack of cigs was lunch, but...)
> 
> -- N



 Maybe they just didn't advertise it at the delis I went to in NYC, but I didn't notice that when I was there. (still no sushi, though)


----------



## TheLe (Aug 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe they just didn't advertise it at the delis I went to in NYC, but I didn't notice that when I was there. (still no sushi, though)




Heck, in NYC, a few McDonalds delivers too.

That's just... evil...

~Le


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Heck, in NYC, a few McDonalds delivers too.
> 
> That's just... evil...
> 
> ~Le




I always wished Taco Bell would deliver.  Could use some tacoy delishousness right now even.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe they just didn't advertise it at the delis I went to in NYC, but I didn't notice that when I was there. (still no sushi, though)




Three places on my block deliver sushi.

The downside is: no drive-thru.
The upside is: no driving. 

 -- N, regional biggot


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Three places on my block deliver sushi.
> 
> The downside is: no drive-thru.
> The upside is: no driving.
> ...



 Okay, we've established that New York is a statistical oddity. 

New York is really cool, though. I went there for the first (and only) time in my life a month and a half ago, and I was blown away.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 7, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Thanks, Thornir Alekeg. Go ahead and check out www.TheLeGames.com, and select any 2 books you want from there. Let me know your choices, and I will fire them off to you for free.
> 
> Hooah.
> 
> ~Le




Yeehaw!  I'm glad you liked it.  I'll choose 17 Hats and Helmets and 17 Magic Rings 

My e-mail is thornir at (I hate them but they're fast) comcast dot net.

Thanks.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 7, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I always wished Taco Bell would deliver.  Could use some tacoy delishousness right now even.




Back when I had a snake, I realized something:

Taco Bell food is, pound for pound, cheaper than dead rats.

So, if you get what you pay for...


----------



## TheLe (Aug 7, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Yeehaw!  I'm glad you liked it.  I'll choose 17 Hats and Helmets and 17 Magic Rings
> 
> My e-mail is thornir at (I hate them but they're fast) comcast dot net.
> 
> Thanks.




Done! I also threw in 17 Magic Weapons, 17 Magic Armors, and 17 Magic Gloves!

Enjoy!

~The Le Games, We Enhance Worlds


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 7, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

>



That was just awesome! I think I need a body bag!


----------



## Quasqueton (Aug 7, 2006)

Love it. Back in the 90s, when playing MtG, one of my friends used to always do this when he made a good play:

Slap the bottom of the playing table, flip his hand over to the top of the table, and rub the top of the table. He'd then say, "Oh no!" That was his flavorful way of saying he just "owned you".

Quasqueton


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 7, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Done! I also threw in 17 Magic Weapons, 17 Magic Armors, and 17 Magic Gloves!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ~The Le Games, We Enhance Worlds



 Thanks!  Did you send it already?  Can you check the e-mail address again, I haven't received it.  It may be problems at my end, it seems Comcast has been blocking things lately (no e-mails from EN World at all).  If you did send it, please try my alternate e-mail - same first part at yahoo.com instead.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 8, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Did you send it already?  Can you check the e-mail address again, I haven't received it.  It may be problems at my end, it seems Comcast has been blocking things lately (no e-mails from EN World at all).  If you did send it, please try my alternate e-mail - same first part at yahoo.com instead.




I have resent it to your comcast account, via Rpgnow.com.

I recommend you change your Enworld account so that it points to your yahoo account, because when I send you freebies through engs, it allows you to add it to your bookshelf, so that you can access it at any time.

Let me know when/if you've received the books.

`Le


----------



## xmanii (Aug 8, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> I have resent it to your comcast account, via Rpgnow.com.
> 
> I recommend you change your Enworld account so that it points to your yahoo account, because when I send you freebies through engs, it allows you to add it to your bookshelf, so that you can access it at any time.
> 
> ...




TheLe is a great guy, giving stuff often in the chat room, and here on the message boards.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 8, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> TheLe is a great guy, giving stuff often in the chat room, and here on the message boards.




It really is one of the nice things about pdf publishing - swag costs the publisher very little


----------



## TheLe (Aug 9, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> It really is one of the nice things about pdf publishing - swag costs the publisher very little




You'd be surprised at how many pdf publishers do not feel that way at all. A good number feel that freebies cuts into their bottom line, and so they do not do it very often.

Then again, many of them treat pdf publishing as a pure business venture. Me? I'm just out to have a good time (and maybe make a little something to pay for those terrible gas prices). I've gotten several negative comments from pdf publishers because of this fact, which makes me very sad. I've wanted to get out of this industry several times because the local bullies are being jerks. Fortunately I have 3 wonderful cats to talk me out of it.

Oh well, free books for everyone! Check your enworld emails, as you will all receive a little something-something for free!

`Le


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 9, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Oh well, free books for everyone! Check your enworld emails, as you will all receive a little something-something for free!
> 
> `Le



You're probably the coolest publisher around, 'Le. I already had those books (and cool books they are!), but I'm glad your cats serve you as such wise advisors (do I hear an Unorthodox Cats coming up? 17 Magic Cats?  ).


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 9, 2006)

Putting your PDF where your mouth is!   

Impressive and thanks! I will take a look at em and maybe even review em! 

Rock On, TheLe!


----------



## TheLe (Aug 9, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're probably the coolest publisher around, 'Le. I already had those books (and cool books they are!), but I'm glad your cats serve you as such wise advisors (do I hear an Unorthodox Cats coming up? 17 Magic Cats?  ).


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 9, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

>




haha.  Sweet.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 10, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised at how many pdf publishers do not feel that way at all. A good number feel that freebies cuts into their bottom line, and so they do not do it very often.




I had assumed that it actually helps business because it helps get your name out there and if people enjoy your free books, they're more likely to purchase the other books that you have for sale.


Oh, and also wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 10, 2006)

I got free stuff too! Thanks, Das-El!

 -- N


----------



## BOZ (Aug 10, 2006)

oy vey!


----------



## xmanii (Aug 10, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Oh well, free books for everyone! Check your enworld emails, as you will all receive a little something-something for free!
> 
> `Le





Thanks!


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 10, 2006)

Free stuff for me too!

Woot!

Everybody wins!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 11, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> I have resent it to your comcast account, via Rpgnow.com.
> 
> I recommend you change your Enworld account so that it points to your yahoo account, because when I send you freebies through engs, it allows you to add it to your bookshelf, so that you can access it at any time.
> 
> ...




I have recieved the e-mails, Thanks!  Now just have to take the time to complete the downloads.  My wife keeps hogging the computer.  Does she think her getting a job is more important than my gaming needs?  Geez!


----------



## kyloss (Aug 11, 2006)

I've noticed with the fruits/vegetables and now cooking implements, what’s missing is either spices or your main dish- meat, either cuts or types where’s the beef? Are you chicken? Don’t be a lame duck.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 17, 2006)

kyloss said:
			
		

> I've noticed with the fruits/vegetables and now cooking implements, what’s missing is either spices or your main dish- meat, either cuts or types where’s the beef? Are you chicken? Don’t be a lame duck.




Wow. I like that.

"Unorthodox Pirates --- MMMM, Beefy"

~Le


----------



## reveal (Aug 17, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Wow. I like that.
> 
> "Unorthodox Pirates --- MMMM, Beefy"
> 
> ~Le



 Did I mention I was protein intolerant?


----------



## kyloss (Aug 17, 2006)

"Unorthodox bards--- taste like chicken"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Unorthodox Clerics--cures the protein intolerant.


----------



## kyloss (Aug 18, 2006)

"unorthodox rangers---slightly gamey"
sorry there deer to my heart(well venison anyway)


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (Aug 19, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> ......I do have a Vikings d20 book coming though, and *Unorthodox Mimes*.
> 
> `Le



emphasis mine.

You do not.  You soooo do not have this book coming out.
I sense a tear in the fabric of reality forming....


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey, I didn't get anything!


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2006)

Kheti sa-Menik said:
			
		

> emphasis mine.
> You do not.  You soooo do not have this book coming out.
> I sense a tear in the fabric of reality forming....




[imager]http://www.thele.com/thelegames/temp/u.m.jpg[/imager]Actually, I do.  The first class, _The Sacred Mime_ has already been written by the awesome Robert J. Grady (author of Unorthodox Barbarians). 

To the right and below are some a mock covers I've been playing with. In all likelihood I will have to hire a real artist to do a cover for me.

`Le


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope you make the mime class evil. I mean, that's what they are.
Clowns should be chaotic evil.


----------



## xmanii (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.scottsmind.com/evil_clown.html


----------

